# Feeding Raw



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

:wink:

I have now gotten over the raw thing took me a while, but I'm good with it. My best friend is a vet. She doesn't understand. Thinks my dog will die soon.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So...does this mean that you are feeding raw or not? 

Most vets out there think that raw fed dogs will die from it LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*feeding raw*

Yes I'm feeding raw..my dog was on meds for alergies and I was told that she would never get better. She takes no meds now and improves everyday.:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome news! Glad to hear it. What are you feeding on a regular basis?


----------



## mollygloggs (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be interested in knowing what your vet's arguments are. Is she at all swayed by the fact that your dog is doing so much better with his allergies? Do tell!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Been there done that. You should check out my dog in the success thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*working*

I did check out your dog she looked great. Thats what my lab look like but worse. 
I was very worried about the raw, my friend the vet said she was very against it because of bacteria. She just doesn't mention it anymore, but she seems to be watching my dogs progress. But I think if you are careful you shouldn't have any problems. I mean look at people, we eat meat everyday and other foods.

My dog also appears to have something called leaky gut? Too much yeast in her system. 

I don't have access to much where I live so I have found a small store that carries and encourages raw. I feed Bravo and Primal mixes and or grinds thats what I can get my hands on. I have had some friends give me deer, elk.

I shy away from and fowl because my dog retrieve ducks and I don't want them to get confused.


----------



## KateDesiraeReid (Mar 6, 2010)

Guys feeding raw is not good for dog?


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that a question or a statement?

If its a question - No. Feeding a properly put together is not dangerous. In fact it is one of the best ways to feed your companion carnivore. And since this a rawfeeding section, all will agree. If you looking for more info, this site has a wealth of information. There are also many yahoo raw feeding lists that have many members that can provide you a ton of info and references. 

If its a statement, then I think you may be on the wrong place. Rawfeeding is fantastic and all my animals (2 dogs and 4 cats) have done exceptionally well.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

KateDesiraeReid said:


> Guys feeding raw is not good for dog?


Yes, raw feeding is good for a dog... if that is what you were asking...?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't say I thought it was bad, I was advised not to do it by my vet, but I did it anyway and am glad. I think it is alot better for the dog and makes sense. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Raw is great for my dog! He's happier and healthier than when he was on kibble!!! :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan is doing one thousand times better since he has been eating "real food" and not kibble. 
No more yeast build-up in one of his ears, no more cow pie poops, no more itchiness, and best of all he's gained 11lbs in one month!! He is actually absorbing the nutrients from his food, instead of pooping them out! A very important thing when you are a growing 7 month old puppy!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies I have gotten, I think at this time I need encoragement my dog is going through a very bad time and my vet doesn't agree with me doing what I'm doing. I think I just want to try to make my dog healthy. She has a long road ahead and alot of work on my part.

How do you buy whole rabbits? And do they come with hair. And how do the dogs or cats get their proper needs? 

I'm sure everyone has answered these questions before so anyone with imput I thank you in advance.:redface:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You need to read the info in RFD's signature it will give you lots of info on feeding a complete diet, then come ask more questions. I believe you'll find a website that was mentioned recently for rabbits HARE TODAY something like that in the raw feeding threads.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*reply*

Don't know what RFD is, but today my dog has a rash all over her entire stomach area, don't know if this is yeast or what to treat with. I know my vet will inject antibiotics if I take her there. She is overwhelmed with them different kinds for over six months. Thats why I am feeding raw I don't think anyone could tell me what is wrong with the dog she has been treated with so many steroids and so much junk and immune suppresants money spent. I don't know if this is normal. 

I think she is overwhelmed with yeast but no one can help or give advice vets only want to give shots and antibiotics. I don't think they know. I think she is overrun with drugs???


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, that's terrible! I hope that you find the same results I have found with Khan after switching off kibble. It only took about a week for the yeast in his ear to start to clear up, after 6 weeks both ears look amazing!
RFD is short for RawFedDogs.
He has a link on his signature that whiteleo was referring to.
Good luck, and hopefully she starts to feel better FAST!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks

I just don't know what to do with her I feel so bad for her and I want to do the right thing.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just be patient, keep it up with feeding raw.
Some dogs have a detox period that can be pretty rough.
Hang in there.

This is the link they're talking about:

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

There also lots of info here. Hope it helps you out.

Leerburg | All Natural Diet for Dogs

All-Natural Diet A Weekly Sample Feeding Schedule

Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!

Raw Meaty Bones


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks

I would post pictures of what she looks like but I haven't figured it out yet. I do have to work so when I have time I'm am going to try.


----------

